# Help me! - Little match girl (1974)



## YetoJesse (Dec 23, 2015)

Someone asked me to look up a movie, yet I've only found fora posting about it not being anywhere and people having mailed places for a copy.

I was wondering if someone maybe has a copy or can help me find this movie.

The issue is, I need the 1974 version.
Not the noir version, not the 1987 version and not the animated version.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## T-hug (Dec 23, 2015)

Is it this one: 


or this one:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0058NSDFS/

?


----------

